# Cyp babies



## Ellen (May 21, 2007)

I just planted out the small first-year cyp seedlings that I got from Post Hill, Cyp favillianum and Cyp reginae. All were very healthy in their little plastic baggies even after several weeks of being forgotten in the refrigerator! For those who haven't seen them, they're basically just roots with a tiny sprout that presumably will grow into a plant. I compotted them in a mix of fine gravel, perlite and coir fiber and put them outside on a shelf. We'll see what happens. It's cold (40s-50s) and rainy here this week, so the transition from the fridge should be gradual. I think our climate (Zone 8) is borderline for growing cyps, so am curious to see if it's possible.


----------



## NYEric (May 21, 2007)

It will be interesting to see, in a few years, how these all turn out.


----------



## parvi_17 (May 21, 2007)

That's exciting! Keep us posted!


----------



## Ellen (Jun 1, 2007)

Cyp sighting! The favillianum are sending up tiny shoots, but no sign of the reginae yet.


----------



## Tom_in_PA (Jun 3, 2007)

I only have 1 reginae coming up so far.....as I was told by Eric in the other post:



NYEric said:


> Patience Grasshopper!


 :rollhappy:  :rollhappy:


----------



## Ellen (Jun 4, 2007)

I've now got 7 favillianum up and getting green! Finally, 2 of the reginae are also starting to peek up out of the medium. They seem to be slower. Tom, do you just have the reginae, or some others, too?

I'll try to post pics soon.


----------



## Tom_in_PA (Jun 4, 2007)

I also have favillianum, none of them are peaking there heads up yet


----------

